# FS: Sulawesi snails, Assassins, RCS, Red Ramshorns



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

*Baby Sulawesi snails... (Tylomelania spp) about 50 available... ranging from about 1 cm to 1 inch... Lots of very pretty striped ones, with light and dark stripes, some all dark (brown or black), or dark with white stippling.

These are all the offspring of a group of adults I got from Waynet about 6 months ago.









(his picture)

All in excellent condition. No shell erosion. $20 for twelve.

Assassins ($20 for 12) and cherry shrimp ($10 for 20) and Red Ramshorns ($5 for 25) if someone wants to get some of those...

The shrimp go great in a peaceful community tank along with the Sulawesi Snails and Ramshorns and any other peaceful community fish
... 
Pick up in Abbotsford on Clearbrook and Old Yale. PM me here or text me at 778 238-0761.
*

Here's an article on these guys if you need a good site for info. (it's about Assassin snails and Sulawesi snails... don't know why the link says only Assassins)Assassin Snails in the Aquarium







































**EDIT* Someone who bought cherry shrimp recently complained so I'll add this disclaimer -

This shrimp in the foreground is the mother of the ones I have for sale, which are younger and not so bright yet, being juveniles.

The ones I'm selling are randomly picked, and will be a mix of 20 young, juvenile, and subadults of both sexes ranging from 0.75 cm-1.5 cm.

The picture below is a better representation of the sub-adult females. The males and juveniles are mostly translucent.
*


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Bump Also have I have a tank with Bumblebee gobies, pearl danios, cherry shrimp, mountain fan shrimp and the snails, and they all look great.. I'll get some pics today if I can.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump pics updated


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

Will take 40 chery shrimp if u can deliver to cottonwood mall. Thanks


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

Just took some cheries from him. That was just waste my time and money. Cant go back for a refund. Its too far. Most of the shrimps are under size. Smaller than 0.5 cm which have likely no color. Clouldnt see that clear when picked em up out in the dark.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you for reporting that. I contacted by PM to ask about the colour of the shrimp (the photo looks great!) but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

i want some gobies how big do they get? and can i keep them with other fish?


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Philip said:


> Just took some cheries from him. That was just waste my time and money. Cant go back for a refund. Its too far. Most of the shrimps are under size. Smaller than 0.5 cm which have likely no color. Clouldnt see that clear when picked em up out in the dark.


Philip like I said before, if you're not happy bring them back and you can have your money back. Yes, some of them are juveniles which I told you they would be. Yes these are *common cherry shrimp* not painted fire red, which means that the males and young are mostly translucent, but the females will grow to be dark red.

Like I told you over text however, bring them back if you don't want them. I don't really understand why you ignored me when I told you that over text message and came here to complain instead.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

xxKeatoxx said:


> i want some gobies how big do they get? and can i keep them with other fish?


Sorry that wasn't very clear of me, I meant that I have my breeding group of snails along with my gobies and danios and that they're all thriving together, meaning you don't need to keep the snails and shrimp in an invert-only tank... I'm not selling my gobies and danios, or the fan shrimp, for sale I have the Sulawesi snails, Ramshorn snails, cherry shrimp, and Assassin shrimp.

I'll definitely recommend picking some of these guys up if you get a chance though. I got mine at fantasy aquatic on Kingsway.. They are so much fun... Here's some info if you want to learn a bit about them. Brachygobius sabanus - Sabanus Bumblebee Goby â€" Seriously Fish


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

Philip said:


> Just took some cheries from him. That was just waste my time and money. Cant go back for a refund. Its too far. Most of the shrimps are under size. Smaller than 0.5 cm which have likely no color. Clouldnt see that clear when picked em up out in the dark.


you guys understand that cherry shrimps are pretty much clear up untill theyre adults right? , and they only grow a little over 2cm anyways, 40 for $20 is a fair price, they grow quickly and if you have a cycled tank and the right conditions they should thrive quite easily..


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Good point... I just got out my measuring tape and took a look and no way even the biggest female I have is 2.5 cm... more like 2.2 at most. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd have to say the shrimps are at decent prices. You cant ask for anything less for actual cherry shrimps aside from being "free" honestly. 

Its just that people who buy/sell the shrimps don't do research to understand what "cherry shrimp" gradings they are getting/giving. Some people believe painted fire shrimps and cherry shrimps are two separate shrimps when they are actually the same species while others believe they are the same but call it whatever they want it. A little red? Some people call it a painted fire when they aren't. Some people expect cherry shrimps very red? Unfortunately they may have mistaken cherry shrimp as a painted fire shrimp tier. 

Unlike other shrimps like CRS/CBS, they have like A, S, SS etc. which everyone can easily identify as a grading to their type. Cherry shrimps on the other hand are given different titles depending on their tier. Like wild cherry, cherry, sakura, fire red and painted fire.

For 50cents each, I don't think I have ever seen anyone selling cherry shrimps for cheaper regardless of grading. Colours do show up more vividly as they grow bigger so you cant just judge their juvenile state.

The seller did state the female adult cherry in the picture is the mother of the youngs being sold, so expect female juveniles to be of more or less similiar colours when grown up, and perhaps less red than the mother for the males when grown to an adult.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Philip said:


> Just took some cheries from him. That was just waste my time and money. Cant go back for a refund. Its too far. Most of the shrimps are under size. Smaller than 0.5 cm which have likely no color. Clouldnt see that clear when picked em up out in the dark.


No offense, but if your going to say "Clouldnt see that clear when picked em up out in the dark." then I don't think it is at all fair that you would come on here and post your dis-satisfaction as such. That is a poor excuse. It get's dark everyday around 4:30pm. If you made plans to meet someone outside one of your homes, I think you should have taken a flashlight. Even adults are hard to see in poor lighting conditions. If it was such a big deal then you should have found some better lighting before purchasing them. I'm sure the seller would understand and you could have found better lighting before buying them. It is wrong of you to come here complain when it is nobody's fault but your own. It appears you had contacted them about your dis-satisfaction....but it also appears they offered you a refund and explained/answered questions that should have perhaps been asked in the first place. No need to complain about it here if that is the case. Trying to make the member look like a bad seller is unwarranted. And IMHO you should learn to call a person as opposed to texting them when it comes to problems as such. Texting is a crappy way to complain to someone as it is, especially when you decide to stop replying and just come here and attempt to make them look like a bad seller. I suppose the excuse for that is probably "I didn't get the text" 
No more complaining about it here.....please.

To be honest I believe you are better off with younger ones anyway. They only live 1-2 years max. You will have a better opportunity to build a good colony before any start dieing off from age. They will color up as they mature and it is really enjoyable watching them mature. In the end, if you can keep them alive, I think you will be happier in the long run that you got some younger ones. And the price is definitely fair....it's average for here and cheaper than you will get at any LFS. You can always get some fire reds and mix them in to improve the color gene within the colony in due time.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

thats a great idea adding some fire reds to increase quality of the colouring, i didnt even know one could do that..
learn something new every day, cheers!


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

okay thanx


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

As i said i rather not to go back there for the refund ( the gas even cost more than that). I came all the long way to get shrimps. Not about money. The problem is what he said to me. He said it should be 1-1.5 cm some 2.5cm And the pics he showing here. Its totally difference from what i ve got. Thats all the mater and reason making me mad. I do know what cherry shrimp is,so dont say that anyone miss understand or limited info. I do report here. Just to warn anyone who wanna do the trade with him to be carefull. Think about a guy that selling u 20 shrimps within the ziplog bag that even smaler than a sanwitch bag and very limited of air.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone who spoke up.. I have been feeling frustrated since I believe I have been fair and reasonable, and this situation is just making me discouraged.

It's not about money for me either Philip, I bought these shrimp for fifty cents each (same sizes as what I gave you) from another member here and I'm making no profit - I am just trying to make some room in my tanks. As I recall I even gave you a few extra shrimp for free.

I've tried to be patient with you but now I'm just sick of this conversation... If you want your ten dollars back just come get it otherwise please drop it. 

Thank you and good luck finding a better deal.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

bump. sold some sulawesi snails and assassins and a bunch of of cherry shrimp sold but I still have lots of shrimp (100+) and at least a dozen each assassins and sulawesis. 

Might be willing to sell some of the adult sulawesi snails since ive already got such a nice colony of babies and adults. maybe 3 dollars each? let me know if youre interested.


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 24, 2010)

I was wondering if you still have any cherry shrimp and/or ramshorn snails left?

Thanks!


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes still have like 60 extra shrimp at least, lots of females starting to colour up nicely. Also have a lot of ramshorns... like fifty or so I think.


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Updated pictures.

I tried to get some shots to give people a better idea of what the juveniles look like. Here you can see an adult female in the foreground and some younger ones further back.








Here's a juvy and an adult male next to a baby cory catfish. Awww!!! (the corys are not for sale)








Here are a couple shots of the ramshorn snails


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp and snails! He even added a few extra. All of them adjusted well to the move and settled right in! I will definitely buy again from him! 
Thanks a lot! Sorry I was early!


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

For some reason I can't edit this thread ATM. Cherry shrimp and Assassins are gone (except the ones I'm keeping) but I have tons of little Sulawesi snails left... I'd say 60-75 young ones plus my adults.


I've had the adult group of 11 for about a year now so it's not like they're breeding insanely fast but still quite a lot of babies for a 20G! 

I'll sweeten the deal cause I need to move these guys. Let's say 15 young snails for $20. You can pick which ones you like. There's quite a lot of variety in size and colouration.

I'm going to start trying to breed for brighter colours and patterns, so I'd like to rehome 3 adults too. 

$10 for the 3 (these will be the ones with the plain dark shells)

Pick up in West Abbotsford


As always I'm open to trades!  I'm especially in need of smallish heaters right now (50 -150w)


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's my latest picture.. You can see the difference in sizes between the biggest young one (6-8 months old) and the ones that are only a month or so old. You can see the relative size compared to the adult male cherry shrimp there on the pot with them to get an idea of how big they are....









*Again, price lowered to $20 for 15 juvenile snails (your choice of which ones you want. There are still a lot of bigger juvies!)

Or $10 for 3 adults*


----------

